# "Canon of Judo" to be rereleased



## pknox (Jan 1, 2004)

Evidently, based on what I've seen on Amazon, Mifune's "Canon of Judo" is about to be republished by Kodansha.  As this is not only an important book, but also a pretty rare and expensive one, this reprint will definitely put it in more people's hands.  Amazon has this new edition listed as going for $24.50, a far cry from the $300 I've seen the original go for on E-bay (and that's not even for the first edition.)

Here's a link to info for the book on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-3928818-8652931?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


----------



## Arthur (Jan 4, 2004)

Finally!!!!!!!! Let's hope they don't do anything stupid like reshoot the pics.

Thansk so much for posting this.

Arthur


----------



## pknox (Jan 5, 2004)

Supposedly it's the original pics, and a re-translation based on the 1960 edition.  Here's an e-budo thread that goes into a little more detail (the relevant posts are near the end):

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23174


----------

